# Two Miniature stallions



## SHANA (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.heavencanwaitequinerescue.org/available.html

This rescue is based in Ontario and I just happened to see two miniature stallions on their site looking to be adopted. Hope it is alright to post this here.


----------

